# E39 Aftermarket Radio ?



## brnclwn (Aug 24, 2007)

2002 530i with factory radio wit 10 speaker and no navigation. I was wondering if anyone knew if i need anything else besides a bracket for an aftermarket radio, since i do have 10 speakers. And also if i can stil utilize my steering controls for the radio... 
.... my main thing is to put a new radio/cd player... the speakers will come later (bsw upgrade). Love any suggestions...this is a fun project for me...well till I open up my console...lol.


----------



## mybavauto (Feb 10, 2009)

a double din would look great, an aftermarket harness will be needed, im pretty sure they make them for the 10 speaker versions, harnesses are pretty cheap, $20 maybe. steering wheel controls, might need the adapter or an interface to allow them to work with aftermarket radio's. some of the lower ends ones, $200 and under, i dont think have the ability but im not positive. so brackets as you said, harness and a possible steering wheel control interface. hope this helps


----------



## brnclwn (Aug 24, 2007)

*hmmmmmmm*

cool, and i thought the harness was going to cost more. Ok so I need the harness adapter for sure but illl wait on the steering controls. Its a luxary thing though... but i dont tend to part with my bmw for some time... i wish bmw made some cool radios since they do have sweet rides... but i guess not... dare to dream...


----------



## jayee_2003 (Jun 6, 2008)

Here's a steering wheel button interface site. There might be another manufacturer called SoundGate. I'm sure there is a local car electronics shop that carries these.


----------



## luial (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm getting sick and tired of my factory radio ('97 e39) breaking down. The shop I take it to cannot even determine what is wrong. They say it mihgt be the Amplifier or the HU.
I'm looking at just changing the factory radio to an aftermarket one.
What would I need to do this?
I presume I would need a new Amp aside from the HU. Do I have to use an Amp with multi-channels (for all speakers individually)? Do I have to use an electronic crossover?
I'm planning to use the factory speakers.
I would appreciate a link to thrreads or sites (or projects who hve done this)
Thanks to all recommendations/sugestions.


----------



## jayee_2003 (Jun 6, 2008)

IMO, if you you go as far as changing the amp, change the speakers as well. This is easier than making custom passive crossovers or getting multiple amps and active crossovers. Besides the OEM speakers aren't that great.


----------



## luial (Jun 23, 2009)

Can you recommend a factory replacement speaker? I want to keep my doors looking like factory installed.


----------



## AlohaMark (Apr 24, 2009)

luial said:


> I'm getting sick and tired of my factory radio ('97 e39) breaking down. The shop I take it to cannot even determine what is wrong. They say it mihgt be the Amplifier or the HU.
> I'm looking at just changing the factory radio to an aftermarket one.
> What would I need to do this?
> I presume I would need a new Amp aside from the HU. Do I have to use an Amp with multi-channels (for all speakers individually)? Do I have to use an electronic crossover?
> ...


Look up "thread hijack".


----------

